# found two young pigeons -



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

we found two young pigeons - approx 3 weeks old. they have feathers but still have some yellow between, tail feathers are short. we're feeding them Kaytee supreme feed for doves. We grind the seed into flour and mix with warm water, feeding with large dropper into back of their throat. we are feeding them three times a day. is this ok to do??? and is there any where in suffolk county long island NY, we can bring them to, or a contact number???


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Defrost some corn and peas under hot water until they are defrosted. Gently open the bird's beak and pop the pieces at the back of the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 pieces each time the crop empties which will be 2-3 hours. It's very likely that the babies will start eating these on their own because the corn and peas are soft and easy for a bird learning to eat, to pick up. I've had 2 birds of about the same age, this month, that figured it out within 24 hours. Once they do, its pretty easy to get them to eat seed.
Email me your number because I do know of someone close to you that may have some local options. [email protected]
__________________


----------



## KMMMKC11 (Jun 26, 2009)

*peas and corn is the charm*

Great news - I wasn't able to feed them by myself - so I left some mashed peas and corn in the cage with them, I also put a large handful of seed next to it. Both babies are eating everything I gave them, and drinking water out of a bowl. So far so good. we'll be able to keep them till they are ready to be released. 

Should I consider keeping them, I'm just not sure keeping a wild bird caged is fair to them.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...I'm so gald it worked.  You probably don't need to mash the peas and corn. Let's see how they do and you should be able to introduce seed in the next day or two.
Many of us keep the feral rescues because they become so human identified. You don't need to decide just yet.


----------



## KMMMKC11 (Jun 26, 2009)

update on the babies. Both are doing well. they are eating a good amount of seed and we're still giving some peas and corn on the side which they also peck at. Thor is larger and is getting to look very much like an adult. Piper is smaller and has very dark almost black feathering, and has small feathers on both of the middle toes (is that normal). We've had them out of their cage a little each day, thor enjoys getting out and stretching his wings. Piper seems more nerveous when we're around he continues to chirp (hence his name) and flaps his wings but not fully opening them up. We're a little concerned about that too. I'm looking for a little advice on whether piper is ok, and any concerns about keeping them or setting them free. We also have a golden retriever and two cats.


----------



## KMMMKC11 (Jun 26, 2009)

*got some pics of Thor & Piper*

here's three pics of the youngsters


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

uhm, it may be normal. . . . they may be muffed pigeons, meaning they have feather going all the way down there legs and on there toes. thats what it looks to be happening to the little fellows. completely normal. are you gonna keep them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no they don'y have muffs.a bit of feathers on the legs happens sometimes, their color is not so typical bar pattern like you see, they remind me of black birds or cow birds....cool.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Just adorable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures, they look great! Yes, very cool coloring.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Wouldnt that be called a slate.?


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know colors of birds well, but they sure are nice looking.


----------



## KMMMKC11 (Jun 26, 2009)

*They're family*

Both are doing very well. They are free, but staying with us in the overhang of our shed. They fly out in the morning, check out the area, and usually come back after a couple of hours. They like the oak tree next to the shed, and will spend the afternoon sleeping there. By 4:00 they come down to the deck and my wife and I will feed them peas and sunflower seeds. (they have it sooo good). When it starts to get dark they go up to their roost for the night. Our golden retreiver loves to watch them, and the two cats keep their distance (piper chased them once) lol. Our hope is they stay and build a family/s. It is great having them around. 

The new picture is the pair on the shed. Thor has some green and purple coloring on his neck, looks fantastic. Piper is doing well but still "cheeps" when he sees us, still seems alittle stressed, but flys everywhere with Thor.


----------



## Luke0987654321 (Jul 19, 2009)

they are beautiful looking birds!


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad to here they have grown up and doing well!!! They must feel at home there! Keep us updated with PICS


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They sure are lovely birds!!!

I hope you don't have hawks in your area, because they are vulnerable outside when they are hanging out on the roof.


----------

